# Launch an imaginary product



## Ronnie012 (Nov 27, 2014)

There are several products which are available in the market which are innovative yet crappy in some sort of way. So, I gathered why not start a thread and  launch Fake products which are crappy (yet innovative) in some sort.

So lets begin - 


Eat your Food App - Would be basically an alarm app. Every 6 hours this app will start your phone with a loud voice  "Eat your food..Eat your food...Eat your food" 


PineApple Fartfone -  This "Smart"  phone will basically produce a foul smelling gas when started. 

HB Moving Laptop - This a laptop with a twist as basically it will have small wheels at the bottom to push it around with ease (  )

Aasus PenFone - This Android Kitkat smartphone will have a * Pen holder* attached. Bingo!


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 27, 2014)

Apple


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 27, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Apple




^ But that's basically an existing product. What you need to do is launch a new but crappy(and fake) product.

Here's another one -

PineApple *iDrink* - Will look like an IPhone but will actually be a juice bottle with Apple juice filled inside


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 27, 2014)

Skullcandy earphones
Good for showoff


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 27, 2014)

^Still an existing product 

Ok, so another one - 

*Amitabh Bacchan voice app* - When you install this app on your phone and call someone, your voice will sound like Amitabh Bacchan 


P.s - C'mon guys, lets make this thread interesting!


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 28, 2014)

[MENTION=141471]Ronnie012[/MENTION] : link for that app please..


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 28, 2014)

Excellent thread after such a long time.

GetALife phone - A smart phone that turns dumb when you should be paying attention to the people around you.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 28, 2014)

human powerbank: a portable device which stores energy from various sources and people can use it to recharge themselves.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 28, 2014)

ProductivityChair - A chair that gives an electric shock to the butt everytime the user yawns


----------



## seamon (Nov 28, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> ProductivityChair - A chair that gives an electric shock to the butt everytime the user yawns



ProductivityChair 2- A chair that gives an electric shock to the butt everytime the user starts checking TDF, FB, Twitter etc during work


----------



## $hadow (Nov 28, 2014)

Raaabo said:


> Excellent thread after such a long time.
> 
> GetALife phone - A smart phone that turns dumb when you should be paying attention to the people around you.



There is a phone called NOPHONE but it is dumb nearly all the time.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 28, 2014)

Voice control image editing app

so you give commands like "turn car blue" 
or "interchange kid and dad's faces"

App to automatically cycle your display picture on all your social networking platforms every few hours from a data-bank of selfies

PS safety stool to prevent nodding off in an explosive factory. It's just a one legged stool. 
*i.imgur.com/xZ0ZpWn.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Nov 28, 2014)

IdeaBulb: A bulb that connects to my brains through some method, and whenever I turn the bulb on, it sparks an "idea" in my brain. Will help me to resolve lots of problems that I regularly get stuck on.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 28, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> [MENTION=141471]Ronnie012[/MENTION] : link for that app please..



^That app is yet to be developed 

- - - Updated - - -



Raaabo said:


> Excellent thread after such a long time.
> 
> GetALife phone - A smart phone that turns dumb when you should be paying attention to the people around you.



^Thanks .
 Also thanks for making this a sticky thread. 


P.s. - I need that GetALife phone urgently!

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> human powerbank: a portable device which stores energy from various sources and people can use it to recharge themselves.




Really amazing powerbank. If produced I'd be the first one to buy it!

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> ProductivityChair - A chair that gives an electric shock to the butt everytime the user yawns



Lol. I need that chair! 

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> ProductivityChair 2- A chair that gives an electric shock to the butt everytime the user starts checking TDF, FB, Twitter etc during work



6 Should be designed specially for TDF members

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> There is a phone called NOPHONE but it is dumb nearly all the time.



^A much needed phone for me!

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> Voice control image editing app
> 
> so you give commands like "turn car blue"
> or "interchange kid and dad's faces"
> ...



^  That display picture app is fantabulous!

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> IdeaBulb: A bulb that connects to my brains through some method, and whenever I turn the bulb on, it sparks an "idea" in my brain. Will help me to resolve lots of problems that I regularly get stuck on.



^Really useful bulb.


----------



## Flash (Nov 28, 2014)

Nanophone - I can implant the phone-chip in my brain; i can do whatever i want in mobile just by thinking it. 

1. Connect to wifi with your mind, and stream videos just by closing your eyes wherever and whenever.
2. Think someone to call, and speak like you're talking to someone.
3. Delete the contents in your phone, just by thinking it. 
4. Browse the web seamlessly.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 28, 2014)

Few more products -

* "Lag"*  App - For those who previously used a "Same-song" phone but now have moved on to a faster, smoother smartphone and now miss same-song's amazing "lagroid" experience. 
Don't worry, just install this app and rest assured your new "superfast" smartphone will lag like your previous "same-song" smartphone did 

Mack-book - From the outside, it looks like Apple's amazing Mac Book Pro. Once you open it though, you'll realize it's a plain book made of plain paper with "A for Apple" written inside 

*Serial Killer App* - This app when installed in your phone and taken near a Television set immediately detects if there is any "Saas-bahu" Tele-serial running on the tv. Once detected, this app will immediately make your phone act as the TV's remote and switches off the Televion (much to the disgust of your angry wife and children who were engrossed watching the serial)


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 28, 2014)

Idiot-proof Keyboard with C4 base - keyboard that automatically deletes stupid comments, but if the user persists and tries to type something stupid 10 times in a row, Keyboard self-destructs, taking its owner with it.

Smart Car - behaves like a normal car most of the time, but if it detects an idiot or drunk driver behind the wheel, crashes into a pole and deploys a sand bag instead of an an air bag.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 28, 2014)

Flash said:


> Nanophone - I can implant the phone-chip in my brain; i can do whatever i want in mobile just by thinking it.
> 
> 1. Connect to wifi with your mind, and stream videos just by closing your eyes wherever and whenever.
> 2. Think someone to call, and speak like you're talking to someone.
> ...



^Another much needed product


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 28, 2014)

Anti-stalk facebook app : when ever you spend more than 5 minutes looking at a profile (picture or whatever) of a girl, the app sends automated message to the girl to block you and report you if necessary.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 28, 2014)

Anti TCPP Virus: A virus which kills the dosbox indirectly rendering Turbo C++ useless, once the virus detects running on one.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 29, 2014)

snopes whatsapp filter - automatically replaces untrue/ dubious whatsapp forwards with fact-checked version


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 29, 2014)

Sin Indicator chip - Everytime a person commit a sin by knowingly and willingly, it will make a mark on his face, so people know about his sin, and once the person has truly regretted his act, the mark will go


----------



## kisame (Nov 29, 2014)

Nahane wali goli:Just take it and you won't have to bath for that day.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 29, 2014)

kisame said:


> Nahane wali goli:Just take it and you won't have to bath for that day.



Yess this is for me as sometimes I dont take a bath for 3 days. I just take a french bath.


PS:I work in coal mine camp in the hills in Khadia,UP where temps drop to 12 degrees.


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 29, 2014)

Raaabo said:


> Excellent thread after such a long time.
> 
> GetALife phone - A smart phone that turns dumb when you should be paying attention to the people around you.


This.


Edit:

A device that gives out wifi when placed near trees. The higher the no of trees, the faster it gets.


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Lol.. 
How can anyone survive without bathing for 3 days??  
Sure, I have a very lazy attitude towards bathing, but I can't believe I can ever survive without it.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 29, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> Lol..
> How can anyone survive without bathing for 3 days??
> Sure, I have a very lazy attitude towards bathing, but I can't believe I can ever survive without it.




Call it my survival instinct or whatsoever, but I can actually survive without bathing for upto 1 week!

P.s. - Nahane wali goli rocks 

P.p.s  
*Spiderman Pill*  - You'll get the power of Spiderman for 1 day if you consume this pill


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 30, 2014)

*Mahatma Gandhi Goli*  - You'll be forced to speak only the truth for whole day after consuming this pill


*RajniKant's  Laptop* - 1 Million TB Ram 9999999999999 Million TB SSD drive         99999999999 9Million TB Graphics card 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 Million hours  battery life


----------



## seamon (Nov 30, 2014)

Dramatic Music Shirt- A shirt that plays dramatic music whenever needed especially to nail that job interview.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 30, 2014)

*Dramatic Music App:* That plays music as per the situation. So we can better understand if I am in a funny situation or serious. (Like background music in movies). I seriously need it.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 1, 2014)

blinkers for people 
to keep humans from being distracted


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2014)

*Dream pill. . . *
with the genres Action, Comedy, Adventure, Fantasy, Romance, etc., like movies. 

You know what happens, when you swallow it before going to sleep.


----------



## seamon (Dec 1, 2014)

Flash said:


> *Dream pill. . . *
> with the genres Action, Comedy, Adventure, Fantasy, Romance, etc., like movies.
> 
> You know what happens, when you swallow it before going to sleep.



like the ones in Far cry 3.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2014)

seamon said:


> like the ones in Far cry 3.


Haven't played the game, but to good to know.


----------



## Raaabo (Dec 1, 2014)

Lie-o-meter in Parliament - which buzzes loudly when a politician lies. (all we'll ever hear is buzzing) 

Food pills - for those of us who are too lazy to eat a whole meal.

Human OS 2.3 beta - Automatically update all humans to be able to understand all collective knowledge of mankind.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 1, 2014)

I wish there would be some kind of device which helps in tracking where we kept things. I seem to forget a lot where I kept things.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 1, 2014)

^there are many
TrackR
*www.thetileapp.com/


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 1, 2014)

CurePill - A pill that automatically scans the entire body for anomalies and cures every ailment known to man..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 1, 2014)

Magic Wand: Does whatever you want (this idea is stolen  )

Deal or No Deal: shows the online prices of the required product and allows you to compare it with shop prices. It also advises which product would be a better buy then the one being searched for. Like in case somebody is searching for Samdung galaxy x/y/z/etc around 15k, it shows online Prices in the range of 13-15k, shop prices 16-17k and Moto G being the better phone @13k.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Dec 1, 2014)

* Suzuki Hawaghusa *- This bike will run on Air (Hawa) instead of oil


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 1, 2014)

A game full of Indian areas, language, content cars, trucks, cycle rikshaws



   ...much more than FC4


----------



## Anorion (Dec 1, 2014)

^Ghajini the game
it was very buggy and broken, but it had those things


----------



## Vyom (Dec 1, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> A game full of Indian areas, language, content cars, trucks, cycle rikshaws



Oh man.. .I would love to see my streets in a game. Although I didn't try Gajini cause of bad reviews but I would surely buy a game which features racing through India Gate and Marine Drive and have an arena to play FPS in Amer fort's long tunnels or which have a mission to travel from Gateway of India to Elephanta caves like GTA.


----------



## Raaabo (Dec 2, 2014)

Road Rage India? For those who want to do virtually what they can't in reality - run over morons...


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 2, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I wish there would be some kind of device which helps in tracking where we kept things. I seem to forget a lot where I kept things.





Anorion said:


> ^there are many
> TrackR
> *www.thetileapp.com/



I think these look little expensive for me. There are atleast 5-6 things which I seem to misplace often and most of the times these are not keys. Also any support that is not available in India is a big no for me.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 2, 2014)

seamon said:


> ProductivityChair 2- A chair that gives an electric shock to the butt everytime the user starts checking TDF, FB, Twitter etc during work


PAVLOK- A PERSONAL COACH WEARABLE THAT SHOCKS YOU!
Pavlovian conditioning wristband, can be programmed for a range of applications. It zaps you with an electric shock for wasting time online, texting your ex, oversleeping, among other things


----------



## Ronnie012 (Dec 2, 2014)

i Pill -An apple hater android lover will become an apple lover android hater after eating this pill


----------



## Flash (Dec 2, 2014)

Ronnie012 said:


> i Pill -An apple hater android lover will become an apple lover android hater after eating this pill


ipill is a contraceptive pill for women.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Dec 2, 2014)

^


----------



## Vyom (Dec 2, 2014)

Ronnie012 said:


> i Pill -An apple hater android lover will become an apple lover android hater after eating this pill



Ok. You officially win an iLife from me.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 3, 2014)

Ronnie012 said:


> i Pill -An apple hater android lover will become an apple lover android hater after eating this pill





Compatibility sensor: it will access the romantic compatibility of 2 people taking the data directly from the users' brains so that they can't lie. The sensor would have emojis and memes as the display output to make the results funny.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 3, 2014)

A phone which gets disconnected after 5 to 10 mins of conversation between a couple. I wish mere pass ek hota.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 3, 2014)

I don't know if this already exists but some kind of device which when connected to the electronic device tells how many units is being consumed and how much amount will it be adding to the electricity bill.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Dec 3, 2014)

SamePill - A Samesung hater will become a samesung lover after eating this pill


----------



## Ronnie012 (Dec 5, 2014)

Mrs.Terminator - Terminator ki biwi


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 5, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Compatibility sensor: it will access the romantic compatibility of 2 people taking the data directly from the users' brains so that they can't lie. The sensor would have emojis and memes as the display output to make the results funny.



*i.imgur.com/uZzM1.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Bad Luck Generator-
A device that automatically creates mischievous events, like engulfing the car keys,hacking the wifi and replacing all images on google search with lolcats, etc


----------



## seamon (Dec 6, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I don't know if this already exists but some kind of device which when connected to the electronic device tells how many units is being consumed and how much amount will it be adding to the electricity bill.



Yes it does.
It's called Kill-a-watt.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *i.imgur.com/uZzM1.jpg



who is that with Janna?


----------



## RBX (Dec 6, 2014)

A to-do list on which whatever plans you write do get executed.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 6, 2014)

that's summoner bob, a riot employee, Blitz also matched katarina with garen


----------



## Anorion (Dec 6, 2014)

seamon said:


> Dramatic Music Shirt- A shirt that plays dramatic music whenever needed especially to nail that job interview.





> The Personal Soundtrack Shirt is an amazing new wearable audio solution that features a working speaker embedded into the front of the shirt. When you push the appropriate button on the pocketable remote you get music or sound effects appropriate for any situation... everything from drum roll, to cat call whistle, to western showdown.



Personal Soundtrack T-Shirt - Lazybone


----------



## Ronnie012 (Dec 12, 2014)

Since Movies are also products, here are scripts for two future Bollywood movies - 

*Terminator - Ek Prem Kahani *- Bollywood version of Terminnator. In this movie (which will be loosely based on the original Terminator movie), the Terminator comes to Earth to destroy Sarah Kannar, but instead falls in love with Sarah. The Terminator abandons his mission and decides to protect Sarah instead and gets married to Sarah  

*Terminator - Jab Pyar Kiya To Darna Kya* - Sequel to Bollywood version of Terminator.  In this movie, after the first Terminator fails to destroy Sarah, a Lady Terminator is sent to destroy and kill the first Terminator and later on Sarah. But Lady Terminator falls in love with the 1st male Terminator and a love triange happens


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 12, 2014)

terminator came from future earth, not from other planet


----------



## Superayush (Dec 12, 2014)

Mindreader apperforms the obvious function,useful to find out what people really think relative to what they say.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Dec 13, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> terminator came from future earth, not from other planet



this is "Bollywood" version of Terminator. 




- - - Updated - - -



Superayush said:


> Mindreader apperforms the obvious function,useful to find out what people really think relative to what they say.



^ Hmm, I think I am not going to think once this app is launched 



*Terminator 3 - Pyar Hi Pyar *- Sequel to hit bollywood movie - "Terminator - Jab Pyar Kiya To Darna Kya". After Lady Terminator also fails to accomplish her mission, Liquid Terminator is sent to present day Earth to terminate the threesome. But Liquid Terminator meets Lady Terminator and falls in love with her and abandons his mission and marries and lives happily ever after on present day Earth with Lady Terminator.


----------



## Flash (Dec 13, 2014)

^ No Baby Terminator?


----------



## Ronnie012 (Dec 13, 2014)

^

*Terminator 4 - Pyar Hua Satyanash Hua* -  this movie happens 10 years after "Terminator 3 - Pyar Hi Pyar ". In this movie, Mr. Liquid Terminator and his wife Lady Terminator return back to future. Mr. Male Terminator and and his wife Mrs. Sarah Terminator try for babies but realize they can't produce babies by natural means. So Mrs. Sarah requests Mr. Terminator to create babies by artificial means. 

Mr. Terminator in order to fulfill his wife's desires makes a machine for creating "Baby Terminators".

But after they are born, Baby Terminators go on a killing spree and exterminate almost all humans from the planet, leaving only Sarah and Mr. Terminator alive. 

Mrs. Sarah Terminator cries toward the end of the movie and realizes what horrible mistake she'd done by creating baby terminators.

As the film ends, Mrs. Terminator stares sadly at the destruction.

The Movie ends with a warning   * "Terminator Se PYAR NA KARO....TERMINATOR SE DARO! "*  

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 13, 2014)

^Please stop, my brain turned into the shape of a palm and facepalmed me from inside my skull


----------



## Ronnie012 (Dec 14, 2014)

^Oh


----------



## Ronnie012 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dark and deadly - Darkness cream for men. Competitor to Fair and Lovely.


----------



## preetikarmakar (Jan 20, 2015)

Intelligent Smartphone  - understand when you need to call, set the alarm by its own, recharges the battery without reminding us, possibly trying to do all the activity which we thing and just then done by the phone.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 20, 2015)

^^
[YOUTUBE]watch?v=ynt5ePyK7EQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hari1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Quiet Noise earphones- which blocks all noise in class and lets us listen to the teacher's voice properly.

- - - Updated - - -

Good Noise: Earphones which replace abusive words used by people with praise and funny words.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 20, 2015)

hari1 said:


> Good Noise: Earphones which replace abusive words used by people with praise and funny words.



Kind of like: You *awesome* *blissful* of a *perk*, I would *sparkle* your pants and make you drink your own *cheerfulness*?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 20, 2015)

^lelworthy


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 20, 2015)

Worthless invention of 2014 - selfee stik


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 23, 2015)

Extreme PC : A device capable of giving unlimited processing power,graphics,space and speed so no one needs to upgrade their pc to play latest games. Meanwhile intel and nvidia will bankrupt


----------



## AshurainX (Mar 28, 2015)

25Mbps no FUP plan. From Airtel. Only. I dont even know if thats a product, but tats all il evr need.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 28, 2015)

Respawners from UT : If you die, you will be respawned in a previous state..
Kinda horrifying but still cool


----------



## Vyom (Mar 28, 2015)

AshurainX said:


> 25Mbps no FUP plan. From Airtel. Only. I dont even know if thats a product, but tats all il evr need.



That's sure an "imaginary" thing to wish for.


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 31, 2015)

Bad Breath Killer : I just can't stand when others speaking close to my face & smell bad. Now this automated device will detect possibilty of a person speaking to me having bad breath & automatically teleport a piano over his head while handing him or her a placard & a cocktail umbrella (think Wile E. Coyote).


----------



## Alok (Mar 31, 2015)

A battery cell that do not discharge


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 31, 2015)

A pill that once consumed will cure every single anomaly in the body, be it cancer, aids or blemishes on the skin


----------



## vito scalleta (Mar 31, 2015)

Alok said:


> A battery cell that do not discharge


No discharge ??
Wouldnt that make it useless ??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 31, 2015)

*Senzu Bean *(this name is stolen  ): Once ingested, it'll allow you to watch/read the entire story with different endings if one of your favourite characters didn't die.


----------



## Alok (Mar 31, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> No discharge ??
> Wouldnt that make it useless ??



I meant to say it discharges but charges itself more immediately. It was wrong choice of words 
An eternal power source.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jun 15, 2015)

Maggi Purifier - Just one drop of this liquid and all traces of lead and other harmful chemicals removed from Maggi


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 15, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> A pill that once consumed will cure every single anomaly in the body, be it cancer, aids or blemishes on the skin



some1 meke me dis, i giv yu steem caards


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jun 20, 2015)

Trimurti Phone - A triple boot phone that runs on 3 platforms - Microsoft , Android and Apple


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jan 30, 2016)

Master Cure - A (potion)cure for every illness. Just like master key.

Wi Phone - An app that makes your phone go "Network busy" mode whenever wife calls you


----------

